

Show HN: Browse, submit and rate interesting Wikipedia articles - paraschopra

I saw that a lot of interesting Wikipedia articles regularly crop up on HN. So, just made a quick hack which lets you browse such interesting articles in a Stumbleupon fashion. This may be seen as a replacement of Wikipedia's own random article function which usually outputs stubs or other non-interesting links. I have seeded the existing database with 100 odd links, please feel free to submit new ones (only accepts Wikipedia links) or vote on existing ones.<p>Here is the link: http://wingify.com/arbid/<p>Even though this is super-simple at the moment, feedback and suggestions are welcome!<p>PS: arbid comes from arbitrary
======
fezzl
Would be nice to know how many goods, bads and skips there are for each
article. Nonetheless, I love the concept. "Sort by category" might also be
useful to people who want to only read about certain topics.

------
paraschopra
Clickable: <http://wingify.com/arbid/>

